# Selling my car is the only way out



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Got a buyer on the way for my 2006 crv I have finally had enough of this exploitation since I know how a worker should really be treated been in a trade union for 24 years and I really can't believe I have 2,500+ rides. I can't do this in my 3/4 ton truck so that fixes that. I really wish the best for all of you out there and you find something better real soon uber and Lyft can't get self driving cars operating soon enough according to them and it's just a race to see if they can replace everyone before some landmark judgement comes up that finds them responsible for what they have been getting away with for far too long.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Buyer on tap don't mean she's sold. Here's betting a dime your back on the streets next week.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I hope the sale works out.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Get back out there ant. That thing isn't sold yet.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Throw away the pack just to dig it out of the trash the next day


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ringo said:


> I really wish the best for all of you out there and you find something better real soon


Sorry you couldn't make this gig work for you -- most don't.
Don't assume that just because some of us do this gig that we are stuck in this gig and don't already have something better in place. This rideshare shit is a simple side gig that many of us are able to do it in a manner that benefits us, not the damn "community."


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I think "community" is Lyft's favorite word to try to convey roses and sunshine. Or something.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Ringo said:


> I can't do this in my 3/4 ton truck


Lol!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You sure can't do it in a truck....


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

June132017 said:


> Get back out there ant. That thing isn't sold yet.


Yes! Get back in that saddle. Drive up some lunch money.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> I think "community" is Lyft's favorite word to try to convey roses and sunshine. Or something.


Community
Commune
Collective
Collective Farm

Call it what you Like

I STILL see 4 guys sitting in a truck while the " "Community" does all the work !


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Its official just put money in bank and hoing back to real job this monday.

Going back lol to old job


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

lyft_rat said:


> Yes! Get back in that saddle. Drive up some lunch money.


Its sold already and going back to good job this Monday thank God, I hope for many of you this is just a side gig like others have said and your not stuck behind the wheel 60+hours a week but I know there are some unfortunate people out there that this is their only way to make it. I will add that at least there is a way but it's still not near what it should be.
Peace to all


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Congrats about cutting the cord! One question though... Did you tell the buyer it was a rideshare car or just say it was "lightly used"?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Ringo said:


> Its official just put money in bank and hoing back to real job this monday.


Are you a ho?


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> Congrats about cutting the cord! One question though... Did you tell the buyer it was a rideshare car or just say it was "lightly used"?


Neither but I think it probably would not have mattered.



lyft_rat said:


> Are you a ho?


Felt like it since I was giving away my cars life for nothing


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

June132017 said:


> Get back out there ant. That thing isn't sold yet.


?


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

To all who need a place to look for a job...school districts...even if you aren't a teacher...they need teacher aides, office help, bus drivers (big demand), maintenance, and more. 

Plus, you can start building a retirement. And, you can drive weekends. Many would qualify to work for a school district...and, we know...many would not cuz U n L hires...well, you know.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Ringo said:


> Got a buyer on the way for my 2006 crv I have finally had enough of this exploitation since I know how a worker should really be treated been in a trade union for 24 years and I really can't believe I have 2,500+ rides. I can't do this in my 3/4 ton truck so that fixes that. I really wish the best for all of you out there and you find something better real soon uber and Lyft can't get self driving cars operating soon enough according to them and it's just a race to see if they can replace everyone before some landmark judgement comes up that finds them responsible for what they have been getting away with for far too long.


I wish you the best of luck you will find that there are much much better opportunities with companies that know how to treat people better.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ringo said:


> Its sold already and going back to good job this Monday thank God, I hope for many of you this is just a side gig like others have said and your not stuck behind the wheel 60+hours a week but I know there are some unfortunate people out there that this is their only way to make it. I will add that at least there is a way but it's still not near what it should be.
> Peace to all


The first step that an alcoholic should make is to get all the booze out of the house.
That's what you did.
Just a first step though.

Now, get yourself to a meeting.

_"Hi, my name is UberBastid, and I am an ant."_

I have my one year chip. I quit a year ago. It's been hard. It's been ONE day at a time ... mainly because I have a car that would qualify for Uber. And, Uber keeps sending me texts that I need to send updated insurance info, and registration info.

_"Hi, my name is UberBastid, and I am an ant."_

Sometimes I take a ride to nowhere as a pax. I just have them drive me around in circles for a few minutes. It makes the driver kind of nervous, which makes me kind of nervous; which is that rush feeling I used to get when I'd pick up a 6'3" woman with hairy legs in fishnets, armpit hair, deep voice and five o'clock shadow. All you addicts out there know the rush of having her sit behind you in the dark.

_"Hi, my name is UberBastid, and I am an ant."_

Go to a meeting, find a sponsor ... you can do it.

One of the hardest thing I had to learn was that, I will always be an ant. l will always be helpless to resist the ping sound. My wife made an ap that makes a ping sound like Uber. She sends it to me with the request of "Mow the lawn". I can't help it ... I always accept.

_"Hi, my name is UberBastid, and I am an ant."_


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

kevin92009 said:


> I wish you the best of luck you will find that there are much much better opportunities with companies that know how to treat people better.


 Jobs are a temporary means to an end. Invest your limited time on this planet in building the wealth needed to walk away from jobs, not towards them. Your life is much more valuable than punching a clock for 40 years, hopefully.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Son of the Darkness said:


> Jobs are a temporary means to an end. Invest your limited time on this planet in building the wealth needed to walk away from jobs, not towards them. Your life is much more valuable than punching a clock for 40 years, hopefully.


i agree !


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Been 8 weeks and I'm not looking or going back, been busy and med benefits are 3 weeks away so everything's looking up, hope everyone is doing well that wished the same.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I know it is addicting.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ringo said:


> Got a buyer on the way for my 2006 crv I have finally had enough of this exploitation since I know how a worker should really be treated been in a trade union for 24 years and I really can't believe I have 2,500+ rides. I can't do this in my 3/4 ton truck so that fixes that. I really wish the best for all of you out there and you find something better real soon uber and Lyft can't get self driving cars operating soon enough according to them and it's just a race to see if they can replace everyone before some landmark judgement comes up that finds them responsible for what they have been getting away with for far too long.


Your first mistake was trying to make this gig a real job, the only way this gig works is if you're dealing weed and want to use it as cover in the hood. &#128514;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ringo said:


> Been 8 weeks and I'm not looking or going back, been busy and med benefits are 3 weeks away so everything's looking up, hope everyone is doing well that wished the same.


Another angel just got her wings.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Ringo said:


> Its sold already and going back to good job this Monday thank God, I hope for many of you this is just a side gig like others have said and your not stuck behind the wheel 60+hours a week but I know there are some unfortunate people out there that this is their only way to make it. I will add that at least there is a way but it's still not near what it should be.
> Peace to all


I salute you for getting out of the ride share game, I been out of the game for a minute.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ringo said:


> Been 8 weeks and I'm not looking or going back, been busy and med benefits are 3 weeks away so everything's looking up, hope everyone is doing well that wished the same.


Don't take the truck off your profile. You can still Shuffle when you get the itch to Uber.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Your first mistake was trying to make this gig a real job, the only way this gig works is if you're dealing weed and want to use it as cover in the hood. &#128514;


I never wanted this as a full time gig, I just needed something in place of edd benefits which are only $450 a week. Basically I knew I wasn't doing any better until I reached at least $550 considering gas and by then I was at or above 20 hours on most weeks. My regular job is something I've been doing for 24 years and the last 2 years at least for me have been very lean. Before I got into my trade I had a small business I ran out of my garage and I think its time to start that again for when work slows again. LOL dealing weed is kinda funny cause I think back in 2014 when Obama announced the feds are not going to bust anyone following state laws I actually got my med card and ordered grow lights and all the other equipment I seriously considered selling to the dispensaries but quickly realized the purity of product was a standard a rookie like me would never achieve the first few years so that got abandoned.


----------

